# Parrott for sale



## Tennman1 (Mar 31, 2009)

My brother in law wants to sell a parrott they have. It's about 2-3 years old, called a Quaker Parrott. He bought it from a friend, now he wants to sell it. Anyone out there know where I need to go with this?


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Unless local laws have changed in the recent times, ownership of ..... QUAKER PARROTS .... is BANNED in these states. 
California
Connecticut
Hawaii
Kansas
Kentucky
New Jersey
Pennsylvania
Rhode Island
TENNESSEE
Wyoming
I do hope that your brother-in-law does not have a QUAKER PARROT in the state of TENN.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Whats so wrong with having a Quaker Parrott?


----------



## Tennman1 (Mar 31, 2009)

Quaker parrott???? what are you talking about?Who said quaker??? Well, if he did own a quaker, what should he do if he wanted to get rid of it? Ship it to a legal state?


----------



## HighRoostRanch (Jun 12, 2009)

He can't ship it, it could be confiscated. You need to find some way to get this bird to a legal state. TN can be nasty and possibly if they confiscate will euthanize the poor Quaker. They are wonderful birds, but they are very industrious and can readily breed if feral.

Visit the following link to help find a place to go with this bird:
http://www.quakerville.com/qic/statelaw.asp

If you need any more help, I'd be glad to try.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I love Quakers. They are amazing birds.


----------

